# استشهاد اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة في عملية «تطهير كرداسة»



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

استشهاد اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة في عملية «تطهير كرداسة»
​


​

​







 ​




*استشهد اللواء نبيل فراج، مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة، الخميس، متأثرًا بإصابته بطلق ناري خلال عملية تطهير منطقة كرداسة من البؤر الإرهابية. كانت قوات الشرطة اقتحمت كرداسة لتطهيرها من الإرهابيين، صباح الخميس، فيما تدور اشتباكات بين 4 مروحيات تابعة للقوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن من ناحية، وإرهابيين يحتمون بإحدى المدارس بمنطقة كرداسة. وتبادلت عناصر إرهابية إطلاق النار مع قوات الجيش والشرطة بعد أن دخلت القوات إلى المدينة صباح الخميس، ما أسفر عن إصابة ضابط شرطة على الأقل. استشهاد مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة خلال اقتحام كرداسة



























مصدر المصري اليوم*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

أفاد التلفزيون المصرى أنه تم القبض على "سيد أحمد الحى" أحد المتهمين عن مذبحة كرداسة أثناء عملية اقتحام المدينة.

وتكثف قوات الأمن من جهودها لضبط باقى المتهمين فى المذبحة، وألقت قوات الأمن القبض على 28 منهم حتى الآن.​

بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ننشر أسماء المقبوض عليهم خلال عملية اقتحام "كرداسة"

*​


*
​
*




*




​
*


*
ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على 28 من المتهمين فى عملية اقتحام كرداسة حتى الآن، مازالت أجهزة الأمن بقيادة اللواء كمال الدالى مدير أمن الجيزة، ومحمد الشرقاوى مدير المباحث ونائبة محمود فاروق ومجدى عبد العال مدير المباحث الجنائية، والعقداء حسام فوزى، مدحت فارس، وجدى عبد النعيم تكثف جهودها لضبط المتهمين بمنطقة كرداسة.



وفيما يلي أسماء المقبوض عليهم وهم:

أحمد محمد زكى

جلال طة عبد الرازق السيد

محمود حسن محمد الديب

محمود عيسى سعيد عبد الله

أحمد فتوح فرحان الديب

أحمد شحاتة عبد العال

فريد نجاح عبد السلام ماهر

علاء رجب عبد الواحد

محمود فتحى أحمد إبراهيم

إبراهيم منصور عبد المعز أبوصالح

أمير فتحى أحمد إبراهيم طنطاوى

صادق السيد شعبان الديب

محمود صابر صالح إبراهيم

محمود حلمى أحمد إبراهيم

نجاح فتحى حسن على

عماد على رجب محمد شريعى

على عبد المنجى على

رجب محمد يوسف

محمد صالح صبرى إبراهيم

أشرف شاكر

أحمد حمودة عويس

محمد غازى* 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*علشان اللى بيدافعوا عن الأخوان
وبيدافعوا عن الأسلاميين .....ينخرسوا
علشان اللى قاعدين برة فى المكيفات يقولوا مصر دولة عنصرية
الصور خير دليل ....أب أسرة يُستشهد من أجل الدفاع 
عنا جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً
ياريت نفوق ونفهم بقى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *ننشر أسماء المقبوض عليهم خلال عملية اقتحام "كرداسة"
> 
> *​


*وبتقبضوا عليهم ليييييييييييية ؟؟
صفوهم مكانهم زى ما كان زكى بدر بيعمل 
هنعمل بيهم وبمحاكماتهم أية ؟؟
الكلاب السعرانة تتعدم مكانها وتترمى فى أقرب صندوق زبالة
*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عقب العثور على الـ7 قنابل..انفجار بكشك أمام قسم كرداسة 












 

قامت قوات الأمن بالتنسيق مع قوات الجيش بتمشيط منطقة "مجمع المدارس" ، وشارع السوق بكرداسة بحثاً عن مطلوبين، قاموا بالهجوم على قسم كرداسة.

وعلى الفور عقب العثور على 7 قنابل بكشك أمام قسم كرداسة، قام مجهولون باشعال النيران فى الكشك، مما تسبب فى انفجاره فى الحال، وجاري البحث عن المنفذين.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاجل بالفيديو لحظة استشهاد عقيد شرطة في اقتحام «كرداسة» ..!!*​



*2013-09-19 09:56:54*​



​






​


[YOUTUBE]QjFLQNn2gPI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ارتفاع أعداد المقبوض عليهم لـ28 وضبط قنابل وبنادق آلية بكرداسة











قال مصدر أمنى إنه تم القبض على 28 متهما فى كرداسة حتى الآن، بينهم المتهم الرئيسى، وضبط 15 بندقية آلية وآر بى جى و10 قنابل يدوية، والقبض على حائزى هذه الأسلحة النارية، والتحفظ عليها، لحين عرضها على النيابة العامة.


اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شاهد عدد الارهابين التي تم القبض عليهم حتي الان قي كرداسة...
​


​

​






 ​


*القبض على 42 إرهابيًا في كرداسة حتى الآن


ألقت القوات المكلفة باقتحام كرداسة، القبض على 42 مطلوبا في عدد من قضايا الإرهاب وإثارة العنف في الأحداث الاخيرة، فيما أذاع التلفزيون المصري تجاوز عدد المقبوض عليهم 70 مطلوبا. 
مصدر الوفد 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

قوات العمليات الخاصة تتقدم وتمشط كرداسة
​


​

​






 ​


ط*أعلنت فضائية “أون تي في” في خبر عاجل لها أن قوات العمليات الخاصة المزودين بالقمصان الواقية من الرصاص تواصل التقدم فى عملية اقتحام كرداسة، حيث تقوم القوات بتمشيط المنطقة؛ تمهيدا لدخول باقى قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزى، ولتأمين دخول اللوادر والمعدات الثقيلة؛ لرفع أكوام التراب التى وضعها المتهمون لعرقلة دخول القوات.


مصدر البديل*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الداخلية: المسلحون هاجموا الأمن بإطلاق أعيرة نارية بكثافة فور بدء اقتحام كرداسة













قالت وزارة الداخلية أنه فجر اليوم الخميس، وجهت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية حملة أمنية مكبرة بالتنسيق والإشتراك مع القوات المسلحة إستهدفت منطقة كرداسة تنفيذاً للأوامر الصادرة من النيابة العامة بضبط عدد من العناصر الإرهابية الهاربة والمتورطة فى واقعة إقتحام مركز شرطة كرداسة التى راح ضحيتها 11 ضابطاً وفرداً ، وضبط ما بحوزتهم من أسلحة نارية وأسلحة ثقيلة.

وأضافت الوزارة، فى بيان لها، أنه فور بدء عمليات الحصار والإقتحام تعرضت القوات لإطلاق أعيرة نارية بكثافة تجاهها من قبل عناصر مسلحة إعتلت أسطح بعض المنازل، والمدارس، ومآزن المساجد، مما إضطر القوات إلى مبادلتهم إطلاق الأعيرة النارية ، ونجم عن ذلك إصابة اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة بطلق نارى وإستشهاده متأثراً بإصابته.

وتواصل القوات جهودها لضبط تلك العناصر وما بحوزتهم من أسلحة، وتناشد وزارة الداخلية قاطنى منطقة كرداسة معاونتها فى مهمتها، وعدم التواجد بمسرح العمليات حرصاً على سلامتهم .​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تبادل لاطلاق نار بين الأمن ومسلحين بمنزل "الزمر"














تبادلت قوات الأمن اطلق النار مع مسلحين أمام منزل القيادي الجهادى عبود الزمر، بقرية ناهيا بمركز كرداسة.

فيما تواصل قوات الأمن تمشيط المنطقة للبحث عن مطلوبين، قاموا باطلاق النار على قوات الأمن فور دخول المدينة،مما اسفر عن مصرع لواء شرطة.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

"الداخلية" تناشد قاطنى كرداسة عدم التواجد بمسرح العمليات











قالت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان رسمى لها، إنه فجر اليوم الخميس، وجهت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية حملة أمنية مكبرة بالتنسيق والاشتراك مع القوات المسلحة استهدفت منطقة كرداسة تنفيذاً للأوامر الصادرة من النيابة العامة بضبط عدد من العناصر الإرهابية الهاربة والمتورطة فى واقعة اقتحام مركز شرطة كرداسة التى راح ضحيتها 11 ضابطاً وفرداً، وضبط ما بحوزتهم من أسلحة نارية وأسلحة ثقيلة.

وأضاف البيان أنه فور بدء عمليات الحصار والاقتحام تعرضت القوات لإطلاق أعيرة نارية بكثافة تجاهها من قبل عناصر مسلحة اعتلت أسطح بعض المنازل، والمدارس، ومآذن المساجد مما اضطر القوات إلى مبادلتهم إطلاق الأعيرة النارية. 

ونجم عن ذلك إصابة اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة بطلق نارى واستشهاده متأثراً بإصابته وتواصل القوات جهودها لضبط تلك العناصر وما بحوزتهم من أسلحة، وتناشد وزارة الداخلية قاطنى منطقة كرداسة معاونتها فى مهمتها وعدم التواجد بمسرح العمليات حرصاً على سلامتهم .

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

القبض على أشرف شاكر حامل الأر بي جى بأحد مقاطع الفيديو خلال مذبحة قسم كرداسة
​


​

​






 ​


\*تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة من القبض على أشرف شاكر، الذى ظهر بأحد مقاطع الفيديو وهو يحمل الآر بي جى بدائرة قسم كرداسة أثناء أحداث مذبحة قسم كرداسة التي راح ضحيتها عدد كبير من ضباط وأمناء وجنود القسم.

وفي الوقت نفسه أثناء قيام قوات الأمن باقتياد أحد المتهمين وبجواره العشرات من الإعلاميين والضباط خرجت طلقة من أحد الضباط بالخطأ مما أدى إلى حالة من الرعب والفزع وسط الجموع الموجودة.




*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

وزير الداخلية يعلن نجاح عملية "كرداسة"..ويؤكد : جاري حصر المطلوبين









​

​
صرح اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من السيطرة على مدينة كرداسة بالكامل،ونفذت خطة محكمة للسيطرة على المداخل والمخارج المؤدية للمدينة.

وتابع فى تصريحات صحفية أن أعمال الملاحقة مستمرة لبعض العناصر الإرهابية وقوات العمليات الخاصة بدأت تنفيذ مهمتها بمحاصرة منازل المتهمين المطلوبين في واقعة قتل وتمثيل بجثث الضباط بقسم كرداسة، وأنه يجري حصر المطلوبين على ذمة قضايا من بين المضبوطينـ موضحاً أن قوات الأمن شكلت غرفة عمليات بالوزارة، وأنها رصدت المواجهة الشرسة بين قوات الشرطة وعناصر مسلحة أعلى الأسطح إلا أن القوات تمكنت من السيطرة على الموقف.​


 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الأمن يطارد المسلحين ناحية الزراعات فى كرداسة










طاردت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط كرداسة مسلحين مجهولين فى منطقة الزراعات، وذلك إثر إطلاقهم أعيرة نارية على الأمن واختبائهم. 

وكانت قوت الأمن قد داهمت، صباح اليوم، الخميس، منطقة كرداسة لتطهيرها من العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة بالمنطقة.

فيما أسفرت الحملة عن استشهاد مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة وإصابة عدد من قوات الشرطة، بينما تم القبض على عدد من العناصر الإرهابية المتورطة فى أحداث العنف بالمنطقة.

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاجل| التليفزيون المصري: القبض على الحي المخطط الرئيسي لمذبحة كرداسة
*​


*



*

*عاجل| التليفزيون المصري: القبض على الحي المخطط الرئيسي لمذبحة كرداسة



*​

*

*






*09/19/2013 - 11:38


ذكر التليفزيون المصري في نبأ عاجل أنه تم القبض على سيد أحمد الحي، المخطط الرئيسي لمذبحة قسم شرطة كرداسة.




*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

القاء قنبلة على قوات الأمن بـ"كرادسة" يتسبب فى إصابة 5 ضباط و4 مجندين

​


​




*



*​



*ارتفع عدد المقبوض عليهم، عقب اقتحام قوات الأمن لمدينة كرداسة، إلى 48 متهماً تم ضبطهم حتى الآن من بينهم 3 من المتهمين الرئيسيين فى اقتحام قسم كرداسة والاعتداء على القوات.



وأضاف مصدر أمنى أنه أثناء قيام بعض القوات بالقبض على أحد المتهمين أسرع بإلقاء قنبلة يدوية على القوات وتسبب فى إصابة 5 ضباط و4 مجندين وأسرعت القوات بملاحقته، إلا أنه تمكن من الهرب. 
*​



*الفجر الاليكترونية - 
*​


​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق الفوري مع المضبوطين في كرداسة













أمر النائب العام المستشار "هشام بركات" بفتح تحقيق عاجل وفوري مع المتهمين المضبوطين في الحملة الأمنية، التي شنتها القوات المسلحة بالتعاون مع وزارة الداخلية، علي منطقة كرداسة التابعة لمحافظة الجيزة، لضلوعهم في أعمال عنف وتخريب وإرهاب، واستهداف للمنشأت العامة والشرطية.




بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هدوء حذر أمام قسم "كرادسة" بعد القبض على احد مطلقى "الرصاص"













سادات حالة من الهدوء الحذر أمام قسم كرادسة عقب تبادل اطلاق النار بين قوات الأمن والجيش، وعناصر مسلحة أعلى عقار أمام القسم.

وعلى الفور قامت مدرعات الجيش والشرطة بتمشيط المنطقة من كافة الاتجاهات والقبض على أحد العناصر الارهابية. ​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الداخلية: ضبط أسلحة وعناصر بكرداسة والإعلان عن النتائج نهاية اليوم









قال اللواء هانى عبد اللطيف المتحدث، باسم وزارة الداخلية، إن هناك أسلحة وعناصر يتم ضبطها فى كرداسة، وسيتم الإعلان عن النتائج بشكل كامل فى نهاية اليوم.

وأوضح عبد اللطيف، خلال تصريحات لفضائية "المحور"، اليوم الخميس، أن هناك نجاحات وسيطرة على الأرض تزداد كل ساعة فى كرداسة، مؤكدا أن قوات الأمن لن تترك كرادسة إلا عند فرض السيطرة وعودة الأمن بشكل كامل.

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ضبط المتهم الثانى فى مذبحة كرداسة
​

*








تمكنت قوات أمن الجيزة من إلقاء القبض على 32 من العناصر الإرهابية بمحيط مركز كرداسة من مرتكبي مذبحة كرداسة ، موضحا أنه من بين المقبوض عليهم المتهم الثاني المتورط في ارتكاب هذه المذبحة وهو محمد غازي والذي تم ضبطه بمنزله وبحوزته أسلحة نارية.



البوم صور: 













​*


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقي القبض علي أحد التهمين بحرق قسم كرداسة..و يردد :أنا مش ندمان و لو رجع بيا الزمن هحرق القسم


*​


*






*​


*

*


*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض علي ملتحي ينتمي الي أحد الجماعات الإرهاية بمنطقة كرداسة وهو من أحد المتهمين بحرق قسم كرداسة.
وأثناء صعوده لسيارة الترحيلات بعد القبض عليه، قال "أنا مش ندمان علي اللي عملته ولو رجع بيا الزمن تاني هعمل اللي عملته وأحرق القسم تاني".
من جانب أخر تقوم أحد المدرعات التابعة لقوات الأمن المركزي بمطاردة بعض العناصر الإرهابية بالمنطقة.


*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

من مصدر امني شاهد عدد الاصابات من الجنود في احداث كرداسة...
​


*ش*​


​






 ​




*مصدر أمني : إصابة 12 جندي في أحداث كرداسة

قال مصدر أمني أن عدد الجنود المصابين في أحداث كرداسة قد وصل إلى 12 جندي، حيث اشتبكت قوات الأمن مع عدد من المسلحين بكرداسة وذلك أثناء تمشيط المدينة لتطهيرها من الإرهابيين . يذكر أن قوات الأمن قد قامت صباح اليوم، باقتحام منطقة كرداسة بمحافظة الجيزة، ونشرت العديد من الآليات العسكرية والسيارات المدرعة وسيارات فض الشغب وأعدادا كبيرة من قوات الأمن المركزي بالإضافة إلى دعم من قوات الجيش بالمدرعات والجنود والتي قامت بإغلاق مداخل كرداسة كافة والسيطرة عليها.

مصدر ona*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الأمن يطارد المسلحين ناحية الزراعات فى كرداسة











طاردت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط كرداسة مسلحين مجهولين فى منطقة الزراعات، وذلك إثر إطلاقهم أعيرة نارية على الأمن واختبائهم. 

وكانت قوت الأمن قد داهمت، صباح اليوم، الخميس، منطقة كرداسة لتطهيرها من العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة بالمنطقة.

فيما أسفرت الحملة عن استشهاد مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة وإصابة عدد من قوات الشرطة، بينما تم القبض على عدد من العناصر الإرهابية المتورطة فى أحداث العنف بالمنطقة.

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بالصور قوات الأمن تمنع الدخول والخروج من كرداسة
​
​




 

*شكلت قوات الأمن عدداً من الأكمنة حول مداخل ومخارج كرداسة، ومنعت دخول أو خروج أى من الأشخاص داخلها وخارجها لضبط أى عناصر مسلحة قبل هروبها أو أى تعزيزات قادمة له.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، فرضت قوات الأمن سيطرتها على منطقة كرداسة بالكامل، وتمركز عدد كبير من قوات الأمن المركزى أمام مركز قسم شرطة كرداسة المحترق.











































































*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اشعال النيران في خط الغاز بكرداسة ..!!
​


​


​






 ​






*اشعال النيران في خط الغاز بكرداسة ..ضبط 21 متهمًا بعد مقاومة الأمن في كرداسة أشعلت عناصر إرهاربية، خط الغاز بمدينة كرداسة، إثر هجوم قوات الأمن لتطهيرها، صباح اليوم، الخميس، لعرقلة لقوات الشرطة والجيش من التقدم، كما أشعلوا الإطارات بمداخل ومخارج المدينة. وأكد مصدر أمني، في تصريحات صحفية، أن قوات الشرطة والجيش تمكنت من ضبط 21 متهمًا، بينهم 4 من العناصر المطلوبة، عقب تبادل إطلاق النيران مع قوات الأمن.

مصدر البديل 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

القبض على المتهمة بسحل والتمثيل بجثث ضباط قسم شرطة "كرداسة"











أكدت مصادر إعلامية، أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على "سمية شنن"، والمتهمة بسحل والتمثيل بجثث ضباط قسم شرطة كرداسة، بعد استشهادهم خلال الأحداث الدامية والتى عرفت بمجزرة كرداسة.

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حقيقة القبض على أي من أفراد عائلة الزمر ...
​


*2013-09-19 10:48:25*​


​






 ​




*مصدر أمني ينفي القبض على أي من أفراد عائلة "الزمر"

نفى اللواء محمود فاروق نائب مدير مباحث الجيزة، إلقاء القبض على محمد عبدالرحيم الزمر وعبود الزمر، مؤكدًا أن قوات الأمن لم تلقِ القبض على أي فرد من عائلة الزمر

مصدر الوطن*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ننشر تقرير الطب الشرعي حول استشهاد اللواء "فراج" فى أحداث كرداسة














قال المتحدث باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعي "هشام عبدالحميد": تبين من تشريح جثمان اللواء الشهيد "نبيل فراج"، أن الوفاة جاءت نتيجة مقذوف ناري اخترق العضد الأيمن، مشيرًا إلى أن المقذوف عبارة عن طلق ناري 9 مل، تم إطلاقه من مسافة قريبة.

وأضاف أن المقذوف خرج من الجانب الأيمن للصدر، واخترق الرئة اليمنى، مرورا بالبطين الأيسر للقلب، ثم الرئة اليسرى، ثم استقر في جدار الصدر.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

غداً.. جنازة عسكرية من مسجد الشرطة لشهيد "كرداسة"














تشيع وزارة الداخلية غدا الجمعة جنازة الشهيد اللواء نبيل فراج نائب مدير أمن الجيزة، الذى استشهد صباح اليوم، على خلفية اقتحام مدينة كرداسة للقبض على العناصر المسلحة بمسجد الشرطة.

حيث من المقرر إقامة جنازة عسكرية من مسجد الشرطة بالدراسة.​


الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الببلاوي يتابع مع "وزير الداخلية" تطورات الأوضاع فى كرادسة














يتابع الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مع اللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخلية تطورات الأوضاع فى مدينة كرداسة بعد اقتحام القرية صباح اليوم.

وأشارت مصادر الى أن الببلاوى طالب وزيرى الدفاع والداخلية خلال اجتماع مجلس الوزراء أمس الأربعاء، بضرورة القضاء على الإرهاب وعودة الأمن والأمان للمواطن المصرى.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عاجل تجدد الاشتباكات بكرداسة بعد مداهمة قوات الأمن لمنزل يختبئ به عناصر إرهابية
​


​

​






 ​






*
تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخري بمنطقة كرداسة ، حيث تتبادل قوات الأمن وبعض العناصر الإجرامية إطلاق النيران أثناء مداهمة قوات الأمن أحد المنازل للاشتباه وبجود عناصر إرهابية به.

وقام الإرهابيون باطلاق وابل من الرصاص الحى علي قوات الأمن و قامت القوات بالرد عليهم و إلقاء القبض علي شخصين من المختبئين داخل المنزل.

علي جانب آخر تواصل القوات تمشيط المنطقة والقبض علي العشرات من المتهمين في حرق و قتل 13 من قوة قسم شرطة كرداسة.

مصدر صدي البلد*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

النيابة تأمر بدفن جثمان اللواء فرّاج بعد مناظرته.. وتواصل الاستماع لأقوال المجندين المصابين في أحداث كرداسة
​



​








 ​




*انتقل أحمد رفعت المحامي العام بالإنابة لنيابات شمال الجيزة، لمناظرة جثة الشهيد اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة، الذي قتل صباح اليوم في أحداث كرداسة، وأمر بتسليم جثته لذويه تمهيدا لدفنها.

ومن ناحية أخري، مازال فريق من النيابة يستمع إلي أقوال المصابين من قوات الأمن داخل مستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة.


بوابة الاهرام*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تحركات أمنية بـ"دلجا" عقب اقتحام "كرداسة".. والقبض على متهمين بأحداث عنف

ائتلاف "شباب دلجا" يدعو لمليونية ضد "الاعتقالات العشوائية".. والأهالي: الإرهابيون الحقيقيون هربوا للجبل الغربي قبل اقتحام القرية بساعات 







 دلجا (صورة أرشيفية) 
قامت الخدمات الأمنية في قرية دلجا بالمنيا بعمليات تنشيط واسعة عقب اقتحام قرية كرادسة بالجيزة، وذلك تحسبًا لأي ردود أفعال محتملة من جانب العناصر الإجرامية، فيما تم إلقاء القبض على 21 متهمًا بينهم 16 من المشاركين في أحداث اقتحام نقطة الشرطة وحرق دور العبادة المسيحية وارتكاب أعمال الشغب و5 آخرين ارتكبوا أعمال عنف أثناء حملات التمشيط بالقرية. 
وأكد اللواء أسامة متولي، مدير أمن المنيا، أنه أصدر أوامر لقوات الشرطة والجيش لتنشيط الخدمات الأمنية بقرية دلجا ومواصلة القبض على العناصر المشتبه فيها تحسبًا لأي ردود أفعال محتملة بعد اقتحام قوات الأمن والجيش لكرادسة بالجيزة 
وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية المتمركزة بالقرية خلال عمليات التمشيط الواسعة من ضبط أحد المطلوبين من تيار الإسلام السياسي وبحوزته مبالغ مالية كبيرة؛ حيث تلقى العميد هشام نصر مدير البحث الجنائي، بلاغًا يفيد بأنه بعد تقنين الإجراءات واستصدار إذن من النيابة العامة تم ضبط "محمد.س.ع"، طبيب بيطري، وبحوزته مبلغ وقدره 530 ألف جنيه بالإضافة إلى 2750 ريال سعودي، وتمت استعادة عدد من الأسلحة المستولى عليها من مركز شرطة ديرمواس بلغت 5 قطع متنوعة كما تم العثور على قنبلة يدوية ملقاة بمنطقة الجبانات غرب القرية وبالفحص المبدئي تبين أنها نشطة وأنها تصنيع حربي، وتم التحفظ عليها بعد إبطال مفعولها. 
وفي سياق آخر، دعا ائتلاف شباب دلجا عبر صفحتهم على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" للحشد لمليونية "الزحف" غدًا تنديدًا بحملة "الاعتقالات العشوائية التي تتم بحق أهالي القرية"، بحسب قولهم، وأشاروا إلى أن دلجا ستكون مقر ونقطة انطلاق المليونية، فيما أكد أهالي القرية أن العناصر الإجرامية والإرهابية الحقيقية والخطرة تمكنت من الهرب إلى الجبل الغربي قبل اقتحام القرية بساعات بعدما تلاحظ وجود تعزيزات أمنية بالعزب والنجوع المجاورة، فضلاً عن وجود زراعات بالظهير الصحراوي والأراضي المستصلحة يتم استخدامها لإخفاء الأسلحة والذخائر المستولى عليها من أقسام الشرطة، وحذر أحمد رشوان - أحد أهالي القرية - من بدء العام الدراسي في ظل هذه الظروف الأمنية الحرجة، وطالب بتشديد التواجد بمحيط المدارس البالغ عددها 25 مدرسة والمنشآت الحكومية والمستشفى والوحدة المحلية. 
وعلى جانب آخر، حذّرت منظمة العدل والتنمية لحقوق الإنسان بالمنيا من وضعية الأقباط بعد ثورة 30 يونيو وزيادة حالات العنف الطائفي وحرق الكنائس وفرض الجزية والتهجير بمحافظات الصعيد وخاصة بالمنيا وملوى ودلجا. 





الوطن

​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مدير مباحث وزارة الداخلية : ارتفاع عدد المقبوض عليهم فى كرداسة الى 65 متهماً









​
​
أوضح مدير مباحث وزارة الداخلية اللواء سيد شفيق، أن عدد المقبوض عليهم فى اقتحام مدينة كرداسة والقبض على الارهابين بلغ 65 متهماً .

حيث داهمت قوات الأمن مدينة كرداسة فجر اليوم للقبض على المطلوبين فى تنفيذ مجزرة قسم كرداسة، مما أدى الى قتل مأمور القسم وكل من فيه.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تغطية رائعة مارى


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يعزى اسرته , حاجة تحزن , لما الناس البريئة هى اللى تموت 
ربنا يحمى جيش مصر وشرطتها وكل شعبها من الدم ده كله 
وانشاء الله ديه تكون نهاية الدم والارهاب ده فى مصر للابد 
بس انا عايزة اعرف اشمعنا كرداسة اللى كانو متجمعين فيها كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسى على التغطية يامارى


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2013)

روز المناطق العشوائيه  وكر  البلطجة


----------



## أَمَة (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يرحم اللواء ويصبر اهله ويشفي الجرحى من الضباط والمجندين.


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> روز المناطق العشوائيه  وكر  البلطجة



طيب يعنى هما كانو مسيطرين عليها من زمان ؟ ولا السيطرة ديه حصلت دلوقتى بس ؟ نفسى اعرف 
يعنى هل كرداسة زى حكاية امبابة بتاعت زمان ؟ لما الجماعات كانت مسيطرة عليها وعايزة تعملها امارة مستقلة ؟ ولا ديه حاجة مختلفة ؟


----------

